# Montenegro, the" people too strong and agresssive" Trump says "they



## Penelope (Jul 19, 2018)

will lead us into WWIII.  I'm sure he talked about Montenegro with Putin as few ever heard of Montenegro before this but Russia hates that it joined NATO:
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Additionally the government of Montenegro accuses Moscow of orchestrating an attempt to topple the government and assassinate the Montenegrin Prime Minister as part of an effort to stop its NATO bid.

Russia has recently been accused of similarly attempting to sabotage another Balkan country's NATO bid, Macedonia, with Greece expelling Russian diplomats over the issue.

Senate Armed Services Chairman John McCain said Trump "is playing right into Putin's hands" with his comments on Montenegro.

McCain tweeted, "The people of #Montenegro boldly withstood pressure from #Putin's Russia to embrace democracy. The Senate voted 97-2 supporting its accession to #NATO. By attacking Montenegro & questioning our obligations under NATO, the President is playing right into Putin's hands."

Why the US is obligated to defend Montenegro - CNNPolitics


----------



## JLW (Jul 19, 2018)

Donald Dumbass received his marching orders from Putin at their private triste in Helsinki and was told to continue what he is doing which is, driving a nail in the NATO coffin and to continue sowing division in America.  Trump, I am sure, is on the short list for Hero of the Russian Federation.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 19, 2018)

What's good for Russia is also good for America and vice versa.  ...  

It makes me proud that our respective countries have the two best rulers in the world today.  ...


----------



## night_son (Jul 19, 2018)

Penelope said:


> will lead us into WWIII.  I'm sure he talked about Montenegro with Putin as few ever heard of Montenegro before this but Russia hates that it joined NATO:
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Additionally the government of Montenegro accuses Moscow of orchestrating an attempt to topple the government and assassinate the Montenegrin Prime Minister as part of an effort to stop its NATO bid.
> ...



What amuses me is, before yesterday no American in their average mode of mental screen saver had Montenegro on the mind. Most of our minds weren't in the same galaxy as Montenegro. Without fail, our President mentions the place and explosive scrutiny into every last Montenegrin's genetic history ensues. 

It's not that I expect you to consider what follows, but nevertheless here goes. There's a very, very globally dangerous narrative being told in America and elsewhere as we speak. This narrative's successful telling essentially kicks off world war, or at least war between NATO and Russia. And it goes something like this: Russia is some monolithic puppet master pulling strings and cutting throats in the halls of power across the globe, and if we the U.S. of A. do not stand to, nukes fueled and idling in their silos, the evil sitting on the Kremlin throne will imminently consume the free world. Additionally, the narrative continues to tell a story of how President Trump, in his misperceived failure to resist Russia from the moment of his entry into politics, is a collaborator with the great Russian beast, and just as malevolent to the world by association. 

*^^*This narrative is absolutely a grand lie. It is a popular and increasingly successful deception concocted first, to save necks in DC, London and Moscow, and second, to ensure mutual destruction for the rest of the world if plan A fails. Do not believe it.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 19, 2018)

The Austrians were attacked by the Russians for the same.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 19, 2018)

night_son said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > will lead us into WWIII.  I'm sure he talked about Montenegro with Putin as few ever heard of Montenegro before this but Russia hates that it joined NATO:
> ...



You must be a Russian hack.  Your right no one including Trump heard of Montenegro before the Putin meeting, but you can be sure the American people, the maj of us like Nato and Nato is a good thing.    We do not want dictatorship to spread and we have a dictator now, and most of us do not like it. We also have a Putin hack as Potus.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 19, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> What's good for Russia is also good for America and vice versa.  ...
> 
> It makes me proud that our respective countries have the two best rulers in the world today.  ...



You are happy Russia helped Trump win, is all.


----------



## Correll (Jul 19, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> The Austrians were attacked by the Russians for the same.





So, we see the risk in NATO expansion into the Balkans. 

Now, what is the gain?


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 19, 2018)

Correll said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > The Austrians were attacked by the Russians for the same.
> ...


At least several hot chicks.


----------



## Correll (Jul 19, 2018)

Penelope said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





A dictator that won an election, will have a mid term election that could seriously balance out his power, if he loses, and then will have to face a reelection two years after that.


And no matter what will be out of office 4 years later.


YOu are a fool to call that a dictator.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 19, 2018)

The Slavic speaking regions of the Balkans, Ruskies think they are their big brother.


----------



## night_son (Jul 19, 2018)

Penelope said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Sorry. I must write between chortles. You believe a dictator "rules" the U.S.? See Amendments 1-27 then get back to us. Or, ask Antifa members how many live rounds federal agents have spent on their commie hides. The Pavlovian programmed universal panacea to any conservative voice these days is to call them a Russian. If you only knew. 

NATO's survival was never in question. CNN mislead you. Again.


----------



## Correll (Jul 19, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




Valid, but not really good enough.


----------



## Correll (Jul 19, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> The Slavic speaking regions of the Balkans, Ruskies think they are their big brother.




And why are we there?


----------



## night_son (Jul 19, 2018)

Correll said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > The Slavic speaking regions of the Balkans, Ruskies think they are their big brother.
> ...



And why are Western military advisors training Ukrainian regulars in urban warfare before sending them up to the front to fight Russian "backed" mercenaries?


----------



## Correll (Jul 19, 2018)

night_son said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




IMO, because Trump bowed to political pressure from the warmongers.


We need to pull them out ASAP.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 19, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> What's good for Russia is also good for America and vice versa.  ...
> 
> It makes me proud that our respective countries have the two best rulers in the world today.  ...



Not really true. Russia isn't looking to be partners with the US, it's looking to weaken the US.

The Cold War died, but the people lived on, and Putin was a part of that. He hates the US.


----------



## Correll (Jul 19, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > What's good for Russia is also good for America and vice versa.  ...
> ...




Some of the people lived on. Such as George W. Bush, and Bill Clinton. NATO expansion was a very bad idea.


Of course with NATO expanding to include former warsaw pact and even former soviet republics, Russia is looking to push back.


IMO, that is an issue that needs addressed. We do not actually have an conflict of interest and certainly no need for a new Cold War.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 19, 2018)

night_son said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...



We have a dictator now. Trump is a want to be and acting like a dictator.  You are right about Nato, we would continue the bases there if they paid us or not, we are the police of the globe.


----------



## Correll (Jul 19, 2018)

Penelope said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




So, you not going to bother voting in the midterms, because they don't matter, cause you know, dictator?


----------



## Penelope (Jul 19, 2018)

night_son said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



That is what we do, sell weapons and congress wanted it.


----------



## night_son (Jul 19, 2018)

Penelope said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


----------



## Penelope (Jul 19, 2018)

night_son said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...


Opinion | Trump administration approves lethal arms sales to Ukraine
US announces sale of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine over Russian opposition


----------



## night_son (Jul 19, 2018)

Penelope said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Here is some suggestion for you, if not outright proof, that our President is a good man who stands up to Dictators such as Vladimir, in selling weapons to a vastly outgunned "little guy" facing a Goliath.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 19, 2018)

night_son said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...



*Zaitseve* (Ukrainian:; Russian: ) is an urban-type settlement in Mykytivskyi District of Horlivka, a part of Donetsk Oblast in Ukraine.

Pro-Russian forces took the settlement under their control in the beginning of the War in Donbass, in 2014.[


----------



## Penelope (Jul 19, 2018)

night_son said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...



He had no choice. All eyes were on him, congress and the admin.  He loves Putin, wants to be like him, soon he will change the 4 years to 6, watch after the 2018 election if he is still in.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 19, 2018)

Correll said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...



History suggests otherwise.  One elected leader burned down the legislature and never gave up his power until he shot himself in the head.


----------



## night_son (Jul 19, 2018)

Penelope said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



We'll have to wait and see, I agree with you on that. But for now, I have faith in our President, as do many good, patriotic Americans. Time will bear witness to all. As for the Ukraine, I feel for the people trying to live in bombed out housing blocks, worrying about the next sunset and the whine of incoming artillery. Poor kids just trying to grow up.


----------



## Correll (Jul 19, 2018)

Penelope said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




So, no matter what he does, you attack him for it.


You have no credibility because of shit like that.


----------



## Correll (Jul 19, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





Errr, that logic, and I use the word very, very loosely, would apply to Obama as much as to the one you hate.


Or Carter for that matter.


Or freaking FDR.  Or JFK.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 19, 2018)

night_son said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...



I agree, but I'm not pro Trump and I have little faith in him or the GOP at this point in time.  I also understand Russia's situation as well with NATO moving further east, but they keep trying to take land,  but Trump is making us isolationists and nationalists which is different than mere patriotism.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 19, 2018)

Correll said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I take it no one you know is on SS, SSDI, Mediaid, and Medicare??  No one you know has used the ACA , or in times of need food stamps or even the Salvation Army?? Never?


----------



## Correll (Jul 19, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...





Already trying to change the subject? Wow. Normally you libs are slower to realize you have lost.


BUT I guess, I really did crush on your on stupid "dictator" shit.


Still, you know that you will go back to using it, in just a few minutes. You are dishonest to the core.


----------



## night_son (Jul 19, 2018)

Penelope said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



And I understand your uncertainty. These times are turbulent ones for the whole world. With today's swarms of military intelligence satellites and our globally projected navy, isolationism doesn't mean wearing international blinders as it did half a century ago. As for the nationalism, I and many other conservative Americans would welcome anyone who doesn't want  to harm the people of our nation, as long as they come here legally and assimilate within our mixed cultures and don't try to change them into the place they left behind.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 19, 2018)

Correll said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



This thread is about Trump and since you have a problem with Obama, FDR, JFK and Carter, but yet you have not answered my questions.  The Democrats will throw you a life vest if need be, but Trump and his followers and the GOP behind him will let you drown.  I see you never mentioned LBJ who finally passed the civil rights acts  (JFK got assassinated, but he was just a Catholic and the only Catholic Potus), or the Clintons  who were responsible for Chip.  Without all the mentioned above , we'd be an undeveloped country  living in the stone age.  Putting Devos in to destroy public schools really irks me.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 19, 2018)

night_son said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...



Have you seen the qualifications for a green card, money, education and you need to know someone usually to even make it here and become a citizen, and what about the DACA kids, what about the Russia babies that are born on the US soil then go back to Russia.  Your main hope today is to get a school visa and learn English in your homeland.  You can get a work visa but won't do anything about becoming a citizen.  Hopefully other countries will advance like ours.

Democrats are anti letting criminals in and no we do not believe in open boarders.  We all want law abiding citizens and even aliens on our land, not like the Bundies and the militias that are all over.   If the US can't control the gangs (foreign, drug trade, and human trafficking) we have no right to fight in Iraq, or take out Iran, or even be in Syria or Afghanistan.


----------



## Correll (Jul 19, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





Um, you are raving. 


Trump is not a dictator, and only a bat shit crazy would claim that he is .


LIke you.


----------

